# New home



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

It’s official we have a new home with tons of room no neighbors and Ozzy loves it. 51/2 acres of sticks logs etc and sunsets to die for.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks wonderful. Our girls love having room to explore.


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

Looks like a furever home to us! Yay for the new home!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

It’s got the Ozzy stamp of approval so it must be lovely


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Zeev said:


> Looks like a furever home to us! Yay for the new home!


Thank you. 


NadDog24 said:


> It’s got the Ozzy stamp of approval so it must be lovely


Yes, he loves it. Now to deal with mice yuck welcome to country living.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, he loves it. Now to deal with mice yuck welcome to country living.


Absolute dog heaven! Your place is beautiful! And yes, mice come with the territory. We live in the country on 20 acres where most of our neighbors are also on 5 to 20 or more acres. So everyone has elbow room. I have a contractual agreement with our two nearest neighbors' cats: they are welcome in the barn areas for mousing opportunities. We have had JRT's for years, currently down to one, but there have been no mice in the house and those in the garden don't last long.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SMcN said:


> Absolute dog heaven! Your place is beautiful! And yes, mice come with the territory. We live in the country on 20 acres where most of our neighbors are also on 5 to 20 or more acres. So everyone has elbow room. I have a contractual agreement with our two nearest neighbors' cats: they are welcome in the barn areas for mousing opportunities. We have had JRT's for years, currently down to one, but there have been no mice in the house and those in the garden don't last long.


Thank you. Have to figure away to keep the mice at bay. Don’t want poison in a box since owls and other prey birds can eat them and die. 
don’t want cats so might try the electronic ones or just regular traps away from dog access.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks very nice, just need a dock and water for Ozzy!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Thank you. Have to figure away to keep the mice at bay. Don’t want poison in a box since owls and other prey birds can eat them and die.
> don’t want cats so might try the electronic ones or just regular traps away from dog access.


Snap traps is how we did it. I just put them in out of the way places and no dogs were snapped.

I friend of mine in town here lost a dog this past summer. Just woke up to her dead. Turned out after necropsy she'd eaten a rodent and when she talked to the neighbor found out he had been putting out rat poison. So the dog ate a dead rodent and died of the poison.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Snap traps is how we did it. I just put them in out of the way places and no dogs were snapped.
> 
> I friend of mine in town here lost a dog this past summer. Just woke up to her dead. Turned out after necropsy she'd eaten a rodent and when she talked to the neighbor found out he had been putting out rat poison. So the dog ate a dead rodent and died of the poison.


Yes, stay away from poison baits. We also had a neighbor whose dog died this way. In their case, they were the ones who had put the poison out. Although, I will say not all cats and dogs will eat carrion. They are much more likely to eat one still alive, but since the poison doesn't drop them in their tracks...


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

WNGD said:


> Looks very nice, just need a dock and water for Ozzy!


Ozzy would love it but


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Snap traps is how we did it. I just put them in out of the way places and no dogs were snapped.
> 
> I friend of mine in town here lost a dog this past summer. Just woke up to her dead. Turned out after necropsy she'd eaten a rodent and when she talked to the neighbor found out he had been putting out rat poison. So the dog ate a dead rodent and died of the poison.


No poison for sure we will use snap traps and I will try the electronic ones as well you just plug them in.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the tips. No boxes with poison just snap traps and will try the electronic ones that u plug in and see how it goes. The JRT is a possibility as well some day


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

The last time I dealt with mice, we used glue traps.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Bearshandler said:


> The last time I dealt with mice, we used glue traps.


I used those glue traps last time as well. They work pretty good, but I did have a couple stronger adult mice pull themselves free!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

tim_s_adams said:


> I used those glue traps last time as well. They work pretty good, but I did have a couple stronger adult mice pull themselves free!


That’s an impressive mouse. I would step in them pretty often and they stuck pretty good.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Super!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Bearshandler said:


> That’s an impressive mouse. I would step in them pretty often and they stuck pretty good.


Mighty mouse! He/she actually got caught under the stove. I heard a noise there, so took out the bottom drawer and could see that it was really fighting to free itself! Hurried as fast as I could, but it broke free and darted off to safety just before I got hold of the trap...

And yes, BigOzzie, CONGRATULATIONS on the move! Sorry for omitting that, in my defense, I was focused on the mouse issue...


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I’m also happy for you. It’s good to have the space to do the things you want.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Bearshandler said:


> The last time I dealt with mice, we used glue traps.





tim_s_adams said:


> Mighty mouse! He/she actually got caught under the stove. I heard a noise there, so took out the bottom drawer and could see that it was really fighting to free itself! Hurried as fast as I could, but it broke free and darted off to safety just before I got hold of the trap...
> 
> And yes, BigOzzie, CONGRATULATIONS on the move! Sorry for omitting that, in my defense, I was focused on the mouse issue...


thank you. We are thrilled with the new house and property


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Bearshandler said:


> I’m also happy for you. It’s good to have the space to do the things you want.


Thank you. Can’t wait to set up my jump, blinds. Ozzy has been out of training mode for a while.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> Mighty mouse! He/she actually got caught under the stove. I heard a noise there, so took out the bottom drawer and could see that it was really fighting to free itself! Hurried as fast as I could, but it broke free and darted off to safety just before I got hold of the trap...
> 
> And yes, BigOzzie, CONGRATULATIONS on the move! Sorry for omitting that, in my defense, I was focused on the mouse issue...


No worries and Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

wolfstraum said:


> Super!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> The JRT is a possibility as well some day


There you go! They add comic relief to the household and if there is any breed that can surpass a GSD's energy level, I am pretty sure the JRT is a strong contender.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

SMcN said:


> There you go! They add comic relief to the household and if there is any breed that can surpass a GSD's energy level, I am pretty sure the JRT is a strong contender.


Another breed that shouldn't be owned by the vast majority that have them. Just based on my admittedly limited experience seeing others. Them and Border Collies.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Another breed that shouldn't be owned by the vast majority that have them. Just based on my admittedly limited experience seeing others. Them and Border Collies.


Assuming you mean JRTs, just to be sure. Both JRTs and Border Collies are not unlike the GSD when it comes to "makes a great family member if mental and physical needs are met". They are dogs bred for specific tasks. And, yes, I agree with you....they shouldn't be owned by the vast majority that have them, if those needs cannot be met.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

David Winners said:


>


I remember that routine. Might have to look for a great breeder.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Finally took a break from unpacking to enjoy a mature walk with Oz. Walked right off the deck to this. The pics on the black top is our long driveway.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Gorgeous place.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sweet


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Bearshandler said:


> Gorgeous place.


Thank you we love it


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

drparker151 said:


> Sweet


Thanks it is


----------



## Monique Worth (Jul 28, 2019)

WOW! That is BEAUTIFUL! Looks like my dream home/property


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Monique Worth said:


> WOW! That is BEAUTIFUL! Looks like my dream home/property


Thank you. Lots of work but it’s good work


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> 51/2 acres of sticks logs etc and sunsets to die for


wow congrats! 
something like this is what we're aiming for in the next few years. 
Again, Congrats on your new home, looks fantastic!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

That's just lovely! Congratulations!! Ozzy looks quite at home too.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

pfeller said:


> wow congrats!
> something like this is what we're aiming for in the next few years.
> Again, Congrats on your new home, looks fantastic!


Thank you. It’s our last home so we will cherish every moment once I can unpack and organize


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Aly said:


> That's just lovely! Congratulations!! Ozzy looks quite at home too.


Thanks and yes he loves it.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

cagal said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

David Winners said:


>


Absolutely wonderful video. Terriers have been trained to go for the crotch rather than the arm in protection scenarios. JRTs have no 'quit' in their vocabulary. The training on this little guy was impressive, to say the least.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> I remember that routine. Might have to look for a great breeder.


Keep me posted if you find a "great breeder". I am very much afraid this breed has been compromised by the desire for specific standards of looks and cuteness rather than working and hunting abilities.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Finally took a break from unpacking to enjoy a mature walk with Oz. Walked right off the deck to this. The pics on the black top is our long driveway.
> View attachment 579543
> View attachment 579544
> View attachment 579545
> ...


Absolutely marvelous! There is nothing better than living in a place where you can experience a more natural environment...both for you and your wonderful Oz.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SMcN said:


> Keep me posted if you find a "great breeder". I am very much afraid this breed has been compromised by the desire for specific standards of looks and cuteness rather than working and hunting abilities.


I will. Not looking until next year if I go that route.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SMcN said:


> Absolutely marvelous! There is nothing better than living in a place where you can experience a more natural environment...both for you and your wonderful Oz.


Thank you.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Finally a fire in our new homestead. Ozzy approved


----------

